# Colloidal silver for constipation



## Guest (Jul 8, 2000)

Hi, this is the first time I have posted a message but I thought due to the great success I am having I should share the details. To start with I have had stomach troubles for as long as I can remember (I'm 27) and chronic IBS for 3-4 years. I have been unable to work for 2 years due to the constant grumbling , groaning and flatulance in my bowel and chronic reflux which would leave me in bed for two days at a time with searing chest pains, vomiting etc. All of which caused so much stress I had a nervous breakdown. I used to make jokes and say something is dead in there as I smelled like a dead animal. Well after seeing a million doctors and being placed on antidepressants for 6 months I had some improvements mentally but my bowels continued on their merry way, groaning, farting and grumbling involuntarily, foul breath, bad skin, bloating. Their was nothing I could do so I shut myself away for 2 years seeing only my Mum, and boyfriend (who luckily took it all in his stride). Anyway to cut a long story short I believe I finally have made some major improvements. I personally believe IBS is a combination of stress, anxiety and bacteria proliferation from poor diet, highly refined foods, sugars etc and stress. We all know when we are stressed we are more suceptible to virus and bacteria invasion.How many of you get foul wind, not regular wind but foul, stinking gas. This is due to bacteria in the bowel reacting with the chemicals, gases in foodetc. (i'm no doctor this is just what I have found). Now for the good part, I tried numerous antibiotics for bacteria, candida etc , special carbohydrate free diets, no sugar etc and did have improvement but still not enough then I had an old friend (84 years old) bring me some "colloidal silver". He explained that years ago before antibiotics this was used instead to kill bacterias and virus. (studies have shown this can kill the HIV virus.)Their is literally so much info I could give you about this product but I wont because I think you should look it up on the internet and do some research and heavy reading.I will tell you though, I have been drinking 1 cup of colloidal silver every day for 5 days, I have had 1-2 bowel movements per day, no stinking wind and even the groaning and grumbling is 98% better. Colloidal silver can be purchased in health stores however I have been lucky enough to hear lectures given by the scientist who created the colloidal silver maker and he suggests making it yourself (i make mine and it is very simple) as not only does it work out to be about 1 cent per gallon but the quanity of silver recommended by health stores (1-2 teaspoons per day) is so small it will not work in killing of bacteria effectivelymeaning you will be going back and paying them more money month after month. I am not here to promote any companies as I have read alot on the net but if you want to visit the only site on the internet that the scientist endorses(no he has no shares, or makes any money)visit www.sotainstruments.com You will find all about the benefits of colloidal silver in fighting hundreds of bacterias, viruses etc.One thing I found consistant with my IBS was having chronic athletes foot, that is a sign candida was in my body. After two years of using topical creams, powders, antifungals etc my athletes foot has also cleared up in two days!! All I can say is I havent felt so well in ages. I still have anxiety /panic problems which will irritate my bowels however in my everyday living my whole bowel and digestive function has improved dramatically.Good Luck.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2000)

Hi there aussiegirl, and welcome to the board!







Colloidal silver has been discussed here before, and the general opinion seems to be that it is *dangerous* ... here is a related thread you might like to read ... http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum1/HTML/003244.html Julie


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi aussiegirl:I agree with Julie. I also have heard that it is dangerous, and it's something I'd stay away from.JeanG


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2000)

Thanks for the links I took a look and although I do inderstand the point of view I feel that as I am having such good results at this time I will continue to use it.As a chronic IBS sufferer who has had anti-spasmodics, anti-depressants, antifungals,bacterials, stomach relaxants and tranquilisers etc shoved down my throat for years I am inclined to believe i am alot better of using the silver than these highlyhighly dangerous drugs. Have you ever heard of somebody dieing from an overdose of coll. silver? Or needing a kidney/liver transplant due to the high toxicity of silver? I am yet to hear this, however would be greatful to know if this was the case, I'm not set in stone. Lets ask these same questions in realtion to all medicines we are freely given.I am a firm beliver that anti-biotics are half the problem of IBS, they wipe out all the flora good and bad in the gut creating a perfect environment for bad bacteria to florish. When your sick and stressed and not feeding your body well it becomes unable to fight the battle with parasites and here we have a product where studies show it can wipe out hundreds of unfriendly bacterias, viruses etc.I thank you for your concern but for all of you swallowing your medication I would look on the back of your packets and read very carefully about the KNOWN dangers and side effects of the very medication meant to help you. Remember in about 80% of all US burns units they apply coll. silver as it is the only thing that will kill a flesh eating bacteria in burns victims. IF you believe your IBS is due to bacteria/candida etc this could help as it has helped me. If you want to continue to poison your bodies with herbs, medications etc I recommend regular ultra sounds of the liver and kidney and be sure to drink 2 litres of water daily to enable your body to flush out toxins/residue chemicals etc.ThanksAussie girl


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Aussiegirl:Thanks for your opinion. I prefer to stay away from it, however.Good luck with what you choose.







JeanG


----------



## hmmmmmmmm (May 4, 1999)

I have used collidol silver for years as a natural antibiotic and find it works remarkably well but I only take at the most 3 tablespoons a day, a cup seems excessive. I only use it when I am coming down with something too. I heard it can cause your insides to turn black, don't know if there is any truth to this. I also never found it helped my IBS in any way. On the other hand I have had remarkable results from oregamax/oil of oregano combined with caltrate has virtually stopped my IBS for 11 months now and oregamax is also a natural antbacterial remedy soooo who knows but I agree be careful with the collidol silver it has its uses in moderation------------------ï¿½ï¿½ wherever you go there you are


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:with the collidol silver it has its uses


Colloidal silver one and only one use and that is turn one's skin a permenent blue-gray color.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2000)

Aussiegirl,Hi. I am tgnoni. I make my own colloidal silver. I purchased a colloidal silver maker. If you are interested to know where, you can e-mail me (tgnoni###earthlink.net). I know of a girl who had MS. Colloidal silver is one of the things that she took. In many cases, MS is caused by parasites. She is now totally better from MS. She had a blood test that confirmed that she was infested with parasites. Colloidal silver also kills parasites. She is now like a new person. After she got better, she heard that oregano oil was good to take for parasites, and she now takes that also. She is not in the least a blue color. I drink four cups a day. I have a tendency to have a pail color of skin. I look less pail than ever, since drinking the colloidal silver. I am not at all blue. Been taking the silver for a little over a year. I have chronic sinusitis; got to the point where I would come down with a sinus infection if not on antibiotics in three days. Was always on antibiotics. Now, with the silver, that really helps a lot. Haven't needed antibiotics at all. Also have a bladder-infection problem. The colloidal silver does wonders with that. Drinking a lot of water, and drinking fresh juices, and eating right, a lot of fresh vegetables, and sprouts for protein, etc., etc., is important. Those things have also made a difference. But the colloidal silver stopped the need for the antibiotics. I was told by a doctor that colloidal silver kills parasites in your body. Maybe you were infested with parasites -- which does also cause IBS, and leaky gut syndrom -- and the colloidal silver is killing the parasites. I drink carrot juice, and now have an orange color to my skin. That I don't care for. But, am not blue in the least. Maybe there are things about colloidal silver that we don't know. But, for me, it's a salvation, and I am so thankful for it. It seems like a miracle that I don't need antibiotics.God blesstgnoni


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

No one tests what concentration of silver are in colloidal silver products or the devices that supposedly make them. It is possible that they don't contain *any* silver, which might be why not everyone has turned color from them.Regardless, it is *not* wise to test this idea.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2000)

Hi this question is for"hmmmmm". I was wondering if you could tell me some more about oregamax/oil of oregano plus caltrate as I have not heard of this in Australia.Is oregamax the brand name or is it a herb that you mix with the oil of oregano and caltrate, plus where would it be purchased.Sounds interesting, especially as it is anatural antibacterial.Thanks,Aussie Girl


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't know how I started reading about colloidal silver today, but I did...... Then I googled, "Colloidal silver for constipation" and found this thread. (I've never tried it for anything though.) Interesting!

P.S. Can this thread be moved to the chronic constipation forum or no?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yup, just moved it....


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks, Annie! I wish I could solve all my problems that quick!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes--me too lol....


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I like to try new stuff every once in awhile, so what the hell, I just ordered some colloidal silver ....

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01DIYF0QS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1

...and sooner or later, we'll see if it does anything. I figured I would try something new one more time, before I have to start working again.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

good luck with that, Flossy. hope it helps. Keep us posted !


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> good luck with that, Flossy. hope it helps. Keep us posted !


You know I will!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Oh yes.🙂


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Took my first dose of colloidal silver today, just a tablespoon of it. Do I think it will help my CC? Honestly? No. But "they" said it can be used for acne too, and I do get mild acne a few times a week, which I hate. So I'm shootin' for better skin and we'll see if it helps my CC.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Good luck! Thanks for keeping us posted 🙂


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Two or three days into this now, been taking a teaspoon a day. No help with my constipation so far but I read it can help with chronic fatigue and I do think it's helping a bit with that! In another week or two I'll have a better evaluation, but those were my "just startin' out" thoughts.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh that's great that it's been helping with your chronic fatigue!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> oh that's great that it's been helping with your chronic fatigue!


Yep!









I also just started taking a couple of tablespoons of apple cider vinegar (ACV) a day now mixed with a bit of water, but not the same time as the colloidal silver. The ACV at night, the colloidal silver in the late mornings. I've read so many great things about ACV and already use it on my skin for acne and also in my shampoo for dandruff and it works great on both counts, so I said let's try it for a few months and see if it helps with that if I also take it orally. Also I want to see if it will lower my blood pressure because it's always a bit high. I consume a bit too much salt, but you only live once and it seems to make every other thing a little bit tastier - especially meat... and chicken... and pork and ham and..........


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's good that the ACV is helping, too. i've read a lot of good things about it but i have GERD, sensitive teeth and interstitial cystitis so ACV would kill me...


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Acv does nothing for me other than tasting horrible. Lol


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I just took a tablespoon full of the colloidal silver about 15 minutes ago and I can feel it - it definitely gives me some pep. Homey likes that!


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Gives you what?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Nuffa said:


> Gives you what?


Pep! Click on below link to read:

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/pep

P.S. I answered your question on the thread below. Please reply on that thread:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/page-7


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Just an update: The colloidal silver is definitely not helping with my constipation at all, but does give me a nice little boost of energy for a few hours after I take it.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

well, that's good that it gives you some energy.


----------

